# New stuff to look at!



## barry richardson (Jun 7, 2015)

Nothing special design-wise here, but some pretty cool wood. The bowl is from some curly Eucalyptus I got recently, left the edge natural and very thick, who knows, I still might cut it into call blanks yet. About 15" diameter. Unfortunately, the underside, which doesn't show much, has the best figure. The other is a weed pot from a knotty Carob branch. This was a prototype, I several feet of this stuff, so I plan on making more...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 10


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 7, 2015)

That curly Euc is beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2015)

Barry, don't you dare cut that bowl into blanks, that's gorgeous! I love the natural edge on it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 7, 2015)

as stated above, that bowl is absolutely stunning, don't you dare cut it up! 
for the size of bowl, the natural edge is perfect in proportion and makes a nice embellishment, 
and that Curly Eucalyptus is amazing with the chatoyance it has 
What's your preferred finish ??

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 7, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> as stated above, that bowl is absolutely stunning, don't you dare cut it up!
> for the size of bowl, the natural edge is perfect in proportion and makes a nice embellishment,
> and that Curly Eucalyptus is amazing with the chatoyance it has
> What's your preferred finish ??


Thanks Jerry, I usually use lacquer, but I used poly on this for durability since I see it being used on a coffee table or such to hold some fake fruit or a bouquet of remote controls...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 7, 2015)

Very unique bowl ! Go ahead n cut it up ................

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 7, 2015)

That curly eucalyptus is amazing! 

The weed pot is cool, but it's a shame it doesn't show off that sweet carob heartwood... Maybe try one with big, deep beads all the way down the side?

BTW, one of the girls in my office is moving to Maricopa... Is that anywhere close to you?(I have visions of her loading down her vehicle with AZ wood when she comes back to visit)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 7, 2015)

Those are awesome, Barry! If you decide that eucalyptus bowl is for sale, I'd be interested - and would even promise not to convert it to a duck call!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 7, 2015)

DKMD said:


> That curly eucalyptus is amazing!
> 
> The weed pot is cool, but it's a shame it doesn't show off that sweet carob heartwood... Maybe try one with big, deep beads all the way down the side?
> 
> BTW, one of the girls in my office is moving to Maricopa... Is that anywhere close to you?(I have visions of her loading down her vehicle with AZ wood when she comes back to visit)


Thanks! Unfortunately these, small branches have very little red in the middle.... Maricopa is probably about 50 miles from me , never actually been there, it's pretty far off the beaten path... but if she will be returning to Enid periodically, let me know and I will load her up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 7, 2015)

As others have rightly said, the euc is an amazing piece. That big heavy edge is cool.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 7, 2015)

I am a Barry Richardson fan! The bowl is stupendous, and I hope that it is stabilized enough to remain whole.
There are three things that I liked about weed pots. First, they are so quick and easy to make. Second, they always sold well, and third, I could make something from wood that wouldn't make other forms. A curious thing: weed pots sold much better when i supplied them with weeds than not. I guess the public needs to be shown how they are to be used.

Nice work (again), Barry!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 7, 2015)

Barry - Like everyone else has said that curly Euc is just stunning. The grain is amazing but I have to say I like that live edge more. The texture that the curl created in the live edge is just plain cool I also like that rise in it that I'm assuming came from a branch. 
Top shelf work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 15, 2015)

Barry, the euc bowl arrived today and is even better than in pics... unfortunately so much so my bride has already claimed it! Gorgeous... thanks!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow that was fast! Glad you...er ....she likes it....


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm glad I finally saw this thread! Barry that bowl is a 9.9 and the only reason it isn't a 10 is because you had the poor judgement to sell it to Henry before I had a chance to offer you @Tclem's new shop for it. And that weedpot is very cool. I agree with Mike I am a Barry fan. Have been for a long time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm glad I finally saw this thread! Barry that bowl is a 9.9 and the only reason it isn't a 10 is because you had the poor judgement to sell it to Henry before I had a chance to offer you @Tclem's new shop for it. And that weedpot is very cool. I agree with Mike I am a Barry fan. Have been for a long time.


I'll post some additional pics for you to slobber over once we get some fake fruit to put in it.

Seriously, though, this bowl is just stunning... and Scott nailed it, as awesome as the bowl and wood are in general, the live edge and the way it reveals the curl is what really takes the cake. Off the charts cool! 

I will say, Barry, that even though you put the dimensions in the original post and commented on weight in your pm, I was still surprised at its size and mass. As I told you, I've been wanting a Barry Richardson original for a while, and this piece is perfect all the way around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Those are pretty cool looking Barry. I like the weed pot too. (I had to look up what they were though)


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Marc, they call em bud vase's too.... easy to make, just shape it a little, and drill a hole down the middle...


----------



## Horatio (Jun 18, 2015)

That's a really cool, unique idea, I love it. It makes a nice sharp and natural contrast - Imma steal that idea.


----------

